
How to Make a Presentation in LaTeX - kumaranvpl
https://www.lucidchart.com/techblog/2016/12/07/how-to-make-a-presentation-in-latex/
======
baldfat
I really like making slides and using beamer is a good choice BUT

Why not do everything in markdown (Or something similar) and use Pandoc to
create the slides?

[https://github.com/agoldst/elsmd](https://github.com/agoldst/elsmd)

Personally I love this method of making slides.

------
reacharavindh
Thanks for this example. Always wanted to make use of Beamer but was put off
by the default template. Your work made the theming look easy and the default
color choice of yours is great as well.

Didn't find the theme available for use anywhere. I tried it out and put them
in a repo.

[https://github.com/aravindhsampath/lucid_beamer](https://github.com/aravindhsampath/lucid_beamer)

------
j7ake
Cool but can it embed videos ?

~~~
FTA
You can use movie15 to embed video files that will play natively in the pdf,
but it can be difficult to get it working--and you must store the video file
separately.

------
ata_aman
is there a file with all the code used in the example? want to try it our

